# Go Apple Go Apple !!!!!



## uoba (Oct 17, 2001)

New Apple product to upstage XP    


Apple is planning to unveil, 'a breakthrough digital device,' two days before Microsoft launches Windows XP, according to invitations sent out to journalists.

'Hint: it's not a Mac,' says the invitation, according to a report, confirmed by MacUser sources, on CNET. The report suggests that the announcement may be for some kind of, 'digital music device.'

--so say www.macuser.co.uk


This is great, and on  my Birthday as well!! (23rd -- don't forget everyone!)


----------



## themacko (Oct 17, 2001)

interesting...


----------



## twister (Oct 17, 2001)

we were thinking a pda device.  ipad or something like that

twister


----------



## uoba (Oct 17, 2001)

It's certainly going to be something that has been rumoured about for a while. Maybe a PDA, but an MP3 palyer or other Audio device would be probably more of a suprise.

Yet, an MP3 player which would be compatible with all Operating Systems would sell like hotcakes I reckon -- every consumer in the world would go for an Apple designed MP3 player! 

(plus, did I mention it'll be my birthday -- maybe I'll get one of whatever it is (it better not be a kitchen utensil! )


----------



## LordOphidian (Oct 17, 2001)

An apple branded mp3 player would definatly rock.  Although it would be cool if it was cd based, so i could just burn a cd full of mp3s and play them, not having to worry about the size of my memory cards.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 17, 2001)

I hope its not a PDA because I just ordered a brand spanking new iPaq 

(its a preorder so I guess I can cancel )


----------



## uoba (Oct 17, 2001)

Just incase!!!

We would want you to be upset or envious!! 

...'cause it'll be my birthday, I am of course expecting whatever it is!... did I mention that?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 17, 2001)

lol I just posted the order today 

Anyway... I wont be envious --  If it is an audio player I will be laughing my head off   While I think its interesting I think an OS X based PDA would be better, the rosetta HWR engine, cool graphics and PIM functions, wireless abilities...mmmm...droooollll


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 17, 2001)

Well, Steve Jobs said about the PDA market at the last Macworld Expo, "I don't think that's a fun market to be in right now." The market hasn't exactly changed, either. So if it were something to do with PDAs, I'd be inclined to think that it had to do with really tight integration with MacOS X.I and the Palm OS; some Mac-specific features with Palms and MacOS X; or maybe they've licensed some of the technology from the Newton (finally). Those'd be my guesses. Granted, Steve has admitted to trying to buy both Palm and Handspring at one time, so you never really know.

An Apple MP3 player is possible, but it seems like it'd hurt the relationship between Creative and Apple that's been forming this past year or two.

Does anyone else think that it's really suspicious that Apple's released updates to their iBooks, TiBooks, and now we've got this...all while Katie and Jack are on a honeymoon away from As the Apple Turns? I say this is highly suspect.


----------



## simX (Oct 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Red Phoenix _
> *Does anyone else think that it's really suspicious that Apple's released updates to their iBooks, TiBooks, and now we've got this...all while Katie and Jack are on a honeymoon away from As the Apple Turns? I say this is highly suspect. *



OBVIOUSLY the reason is to give them a break from all the Mac hype!  

As we know from the VEVO poll, many people think (although it's not the most popular) that the broadcasting will "become even more half-assed." 

Not trashing AtAT -- they're hilarious.  I just think they need some time off from all those Evian water jokes.


----------



## twyg (Oct 17, 2001)

I hope it's not an Mp3 player, and i think Jobs what right to say the PDA market is no place to be. 

The reason I don't think that an Mp3 player is a good idea is because of the obvious problems... Let's face it, who still burns Mp3's legally? 

I would hope it's a car stereo. one that plays Mp3's  

Seriously, I would hope for possible things like... oh... external CD-burners, scanners, all things peripheral... 

Thoughts?


----------



## twister (Oct 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by twyg _
> *I would hope it's a car stereo. one that plays Mp3's
> *




Way to cool. But remember its  something way cool. Cooler than an MP3 player i'd think. Unless its an MP3 player tha also makes dohnuts.  Mmmm dohnuts.

twister


----------



## simX (Oct 17, 2001)

I can hear it already:

It's not a Mac: "D'oh!"

It's not an Apple-branded PDA: "Nuts!"

"Mmmmm.... donuts......"


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 17, 2001)

mmmm open faced club sandwiiiich 


Palm with Rosetta eh ?? a step in the right direction... not a newton yet, but getting there


----------



## uoba (Oct 17, 2001)

really futuristic....

like a small cube-shaped computer, Imagine that, wowwwww!


----------



## simX (Oct 17, 2001)

OMG OMG MAYBE THIS IS THE REINCARNATION OF THE CUBE!!!

Remember??? It was hinted at when Apple announced the Cube's demise, and Apple ordered stores to keep the Cube banners!  REMEMBER?

OMG here it is!!!! 

(I don't care if it's only been a couple months... I'm convinced it's the reincarnation of the cube, and don't say ANYTHING to contradict me.
*** simX pats his cube on the heat vent.)

(P.S.  That would be really ironic if it WAS the reincarnation of the cube as a digital hub device. )


----------



## CreativeOne (Oct 17, 2001)

I am thinking streaming MP3 player for your stereo - ties into MP3 without disrupting it's MP3 player partners.  (The people that made iTunes take off)  SonicBlue, Creative.

Maybe the PDA.  That would bw the other good solution.

B


----------



## strobe (Oct 17, 2001)

It can't be the Cube, Apple said it won't be a mac.

I wouldn't mind an mp3 player which has a firewire port and tons of storage, or perhaps just an mp3 player which had a firewire port and would mount any firewire device to play mp3s from |-)

A DV camcorder-like device seems more likely however. Record audio, video, possibly snapshots.


----------



## twyg (Oct 17, 2001)

Twister, and anyone else interested... this is the stereo I've currently got in my veedub... I'm not sure if they're still making it, but I certainly love it!

http://macosx.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7876

Going back to being a good on topic related individual...


----------



## simX (Oct 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by strobe _
> *It can't be the Cube, Apple said it won't be a mac.*



I hope you said that sarcastically, strobe, because my whole post was sarcastic.

Anyway, it's a digital music device, as Apple has already stated in their invitation to the press to come to the event.  www.cnet.com and www.maccentral.com have both said this.


----------



## Jasoco (Oct 17, 2001)

So...

What day will this be?


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 17, 2001)

October 23 (it's the same day as Uoba's birthday, I hear).


----------



## adambyte (Oct 17, 2001)

Wow, I'm surprised nobody has offered up THIS suggestion, but what about...

AIRPORT 2 ?

It's not a Mac... and it has so much more potential to become the true hub to the "hubs" known as computers...

btw, if I'm right, do I get a prize?


----------



## Ustaaz Raagil (Oct 17, 2001)

Hey, good idea.  Apple <i>does</i> need to get an upgraded Airport out there soon, what with Proxim announcing their new <a href="http://www.proxim.com/products/all/harmony/8450/">54Mbps 802.11a</a> cards.   I don't think the public will buy a Megabit Myth from Apple PR as well 
<P>
I'm still jonesing for a nice touch sensitive webpad.  An iBook with the internals stuffed behind the screen and an (optional?) wireless keyboard.  Something that puts the internet (and my localnet) in convenient,  magazine-sized access point.  That would be too mac-like for this announcement though


----------



## ulrik (Oct 18, 2001)

When Apple says it's a "breakthrough", than I think it won't be a PDA or a MP3 player...in the past, when Apple unveiled a "breakthrough", it in fact was a breakthrough!!! The iMac! The Cube! The DVD-RW equipped G4s. All stuff that hasn't existed before...my guess is it could be some kind of a all-in-one media device, portable, which plays all kinds of codecs...think if a portable Quicktime player...you could listen to MP3, watch movies, connect to live streams if it has some kind of a modem in it (maybe cell phone GPRS technologie) and you could immiditealy watch movie clips you just recorded with your camera and stuff like that...for an affordable price...of course, it might something completely different, but that's the dimension of "breakthrough" I think of


----------



## Carlo (Oct 18, 2001)

While apple said that they didnt want to enter the turbulent waters of the PDA world I think they have a opportunity if they did enter it.

I have a palm pilot and have been happy with it, I had to search high and low to get software to sync it with my Desktop Windows PC (shudder) at work. We use Lotus Notes so Palm dont support it nativlely.

But if apple figured out how to make a well priced, functional PDA that connected to the major Groupware programs on both platforms I would be happy. Perhaps then I can sync my PDa on my desktop at work and on my g4 at home.

But I think its a bit of a wish list for them to make a PDA. Just that they make the best PC's im sure they could make the best PDA.


----------



## ulrik (Oct 18, 2001)

Imagine a PDA with MacOS 9.2...when I look at modern PDAs, I think it would be possible to bring a MacOS to it, of course not with all the function of 9.2, but something like Windows CE only with MacOS...I think it could be good...

but again, a PDA wouldn't be a "breakthrough" I think...


----------



## Carlo (Oct 18, 2001)

Well Steve jobs loves to pull satin sheets off new toys.. His last one was the g4 with the super drive (actually it was the new ibook eh.. dont matter)

So what if they have some kind of SUPER PDA.. (lemmie explain)

Look at all the small gadget's one carries around. I Have a palm pilot, a nokia mobile with a built in calender (i dont use it) and some people have like portable MP3 players etc etc

What if apple have a new PDA/MP3 player. Or some other kind of mix of gadgets. Ericsson have a mp3 playing mobile, so does samsung and panasonic.

So it is not unreasonable for it to happen, the iPAQ can play mp3s but its not  something you could use as a walkman. But if appled pulled that off then i would say it would be a breakthrough. If apple could tie a few devices together then it would save you having to carry heaps of expensive gadgets.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 18, 2001)

Firewire 2 people... firewire 2!!!


----------



## uoba (Oct 18, 2001)

Finally recognition for my Birthday! (cheque books at the ready -- will someone remind my fiancee as well!!)

Hmmm, I hope the news is going to be more exciting than an Airport 2, the hype in the next few days will far exceed this type of news. 

(for convenience, i can set up a Paypal account for my birthday gifts? )


----------



## ulrik (Oct 18, 2001)

Well...it's no Mac....IT'S THE APPLE IV  OR MAGGIE, the new superworkstation after LISA!!!

LOL, drink lees coffee, ulrik...drink less coffee


----------



## Carlo (Oct 18, 2001)

Maybe they want to announce a new technology or something.. Like g5

Or maybe its a company announcement like they just brought out someone out or found out how to get the other 95% market share.

What other new technologies are floating around, Airport 2, Firewire 2, USb 2, G5... 

I'ts probably something really simple and we are just getting carried away making a wish list.


----------



## CaptainFoo (Oct 18, 2001)

To make the 'digital hub' really work, I think what you need is a simple way to connect your Mac with your existing stereo and TV. With such a device you could enjoy your dvd:s and mp3:s full quality. A remote control, would be great for it too...

I would love to plug that in between my TV, stereo and iBook...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 18, 2001)

All you need is a A/V mac with RCA & S-video ins and outputs


----------



## themacko (Oct 18, 2001)

Everyone's thinking this is giong to be bigger than it actually is.  Don't get me wrong, I'm sure it will be cool .. but it's not going to be anything like a PDA/tablet device.  Here's what we know:

supposed to be some kind of a 'digital hub'
it's a collaboration between the iTunes & Quicktime dev teams and another self-contained team.
it is the first of several Digital Hub devices
Apple said it was going to be 'affordable'

Now that leaves much to be desired, but I think we can rule out Airport 2, a PDA/tablet, and the new Cube.  I think the ideas of it being some streaming music playing device that works with Airport is closer to the ball .. but as everyother idea in this thread, thats just my shallow opinion.

On another note, this announcement is supposed to be available on streaming Quicktime Tuesday morning, does anyone have any knowledge of this?


----------



## ThE OutsiDer (Oct 18, 2001)

Maybe something like a digatal web cam that runs through QT and also is able to stream voice!

Something like u can use when u play a game and u can talk to ppl while playing in your teams...
That would be cool and make sense with the digital hub scene!

Guys Im sorry but it just isnt a PDA, if it were Apple would wait for a macworld, its just to big a deal. This is a piece of hardware that works with current macs and osx.


----------



## CaptainFoo (Oct 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *All you need is a A/V mac with RCA & S-video ins and outputs  *



Then perhaps just the remote, with a nice interface, say with a backlit lcd-display, from which you can control your mp3-music, and dvd-playback. Can be controlled via airport or bluetooth.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 18, 2001)

The technology to control appliances alraedy exists..it has to do with pluging some sort of device in to your computer and into a power suply and it control all  electrical appliances in the house, even blenders... I dont know what its called or who makes it though  (or maybe it was just a demo  )


As far as remotes, bluetooth is probably better since its newer.  Airport for wireless MP3 players he he.  You can put this in your living room and the computer is gonna transmit to this device --  Maybe a small touchpad remote (alla PADD) would be nice to control song selection and other music playing features


----------



## CaptainFoo (Oct 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Airport for wireless MP3 players he he.  You can put this in your living room and the computer is gonna transmit to this device --  Maybe a small touchpad remote (alla PADD) would be nice to control song selection and other music playing features  *



The remote could have a display showing the funky iTunes visualizations too...


----------



## themacko (Oct 18, 2001)

*Think iQuiet.*






An inside informant brought this new add to my attention.


----------



## simX (Oct 18, 2001)

That's not really that funny... and it's quite gross looking close-up at someone's ear.

Plus, I have a cube, and IT IS MUCH BETTER THAN AN EARPLUG.

 

Get a real sense of humor.


----------



## ablack6596 (Oct 18, 2001)

> The technology to control appliances alraedy exists..it has to do with pluging some sort of device in to your computer and into a power suply and it control all electrical appliances in the house, even blenders... I dont know what its called or who makes it though  (or maybe it was just a demo  )
> 
> 
> As far as remotes, bluetooth is probably better since its newer. Airport for wireless MP3 players he he. You can put this in your living room and the computer is gonna transmit to this device -- Maybe a small touchpad remote (alla PADD) would be nice to control song selection and other music playing features 




That was made by X10 www.x10.com you can get the software from thinkinghome.com or something like that you can find it on versiontracker.com


----------



## chemistry_geek (Oct 18, 2001)

OK people, let's think about what Jobs said.  What would be the hub of *our* digital future?  What would be useful for the masses yet get every geek in the country jumping up and down with glee?  It certainly wouldn't be a JUST a PDA.  Hmmm......Could it a device with many uses?  I'll bet it's a Newton-style PDA / MP3 Player / cell phone / web browser with tons of memory (now that it's cheap), device ports such that a camera could be connected to it.  Have you people all lost your Star Trek imagination?  Don't just "Think Different", "Think Geek".  This device, IMHO, would be the hub of our digital future.   Appointment calendar, note taker, cell phone, web browser, voice / speech recognition software, MP3 player, image capture - perfect for the masses.  Possibly made with a Titanium case to match our favorite top-of-the-line portable supercomputer.  We all know it's going to be stylish and sleek, and I think Apple learned a few leassons along the way.  It won't be a flop like Newton and the Cube.  Almost everyone has a cell phone and many people have some sort of PDA.  Add an MP3 player along with it and you've got a killer product.

chemistry_geek


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 18, 2001)

I want apple to make a GSM/3GSM "global" like the ones they have in Earth Final Conflict he he he


----------



## simX (Oct 18, 2001)

It's a matter transporter!  I bet they finally perfected it, and worked out the major kinks (the biggest one was having the matter transported).  Besides that, I'm sure it would look stylish, and would be the "digital hub" of our future, not to mention extremely useful, and every geek would be wanting one.

Chemistry_geek: I'm sure this satisfies your definition of 'revolutionary' that you gave us, eh?


----------



## G4Mystic400 (Oct 19, 2001)

I haven't seen anything on the net about Apple possibly making an eBook device.

It would seem like a great product that Apple could really pave a way for the industry to follow. 

-Jim


----------



## symphonix (Oct 19, 2001)

Allright, bets are on. We've got MP3 player, palmtop, digicam, firewire2, airport2, appliance control, and at an outside chance, matter transporter. I hope it's some sort of death ray!
However, I'm putting my money on an Airport 2 base station that is actually a media player etc with AV in and out. Why?
- Apple have been saying that Airport 2 is near completion, and they were only waiting for the IEEE consortium to finalise the communication standards.
- They talked about this in terms of a digital hub, with "Home-RF" type abilities such as controlling appliances, robots, and streaming media. Hence, we could see why the iTunes and QuickTime teams would be involved.
- They also promised significant increases in speed. (Around 5x Airport 1)

I hope its not an Mp3 player, I just bought one!


----------



## uoba (Oct 19, 2001)

That's just damn selfish though isn't it!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 19, 2001)

A smiple MP3 player ???
Bah!  make it a supper dupper PDA to compete with PocketPC 2002 and the iPaq 3870 (which I just bought by the way )....  How about a new StrongARM based PDA that can emulate the PalmOS, Linux OS, Symbian OS, and PocketPC OS all while running on PocketX he he   My emulator heaven 

I CANT wait till the realease of the 64bit StrongARM processor.  That will REALLY give a boost to PDAs ;-)


----------



## ulrik (Oct 19, 2001)

hey, Admiral, how is the iPaq???

I am thinking of getting again a PDA...I had  a Visor but I hate PalmOS, so I switched over to a Nokia Communicator 9210, which has a better OS if you ask me (IIRC it's called EPOC). I never used WindowsCE, but I am thinking of buying either a WindowsCE PDA or a Linux PDA....Linux would be better for me, but I have no clue which good Linux PDAs exist...IF they already exist...


----------



## ulrik (Oct 19, 2001)

Just noticed that WindowsCE now is called PocketPC 2002


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 19, 2001)

I just ordered it from compaq 2 days ago 
The official release date is the 8th of november I think.

Once I get it in my hands I will do extensive tests and comparisons to my newton and report back 

I dispise the Palm too   its just too....inefficitent I love my newton but cant do mobile email without cords (IrDA is a baby on the newton :-( )...

I like the Nokia 92xx series but no truband phone, so I would have to buy 2...so no way... I was going to buy an Epoc bases Revo Plus which is small and nice, but PSION discontinued production of all consumer models.  Its a nice PDA, but I think it would require a table of surface to set it on to use it (or you could "thumb" type lol)....

Anyway, I decided to go the way to the PocketPC to try something new.  Besides, its highly customizable (which the Revo was not), and I can add greek to it


----------



## twyg (Oct 19, 2001)

http://www.thinksecret.com/features/digitalhub.html

Could this be the full truth? We'll see soon enough...


----------



## LordOphidian (Oct 19, 2001)

My girlfriend had a good idea, what if its one of those new satallite radio recievers, conneced to the mac and you can pull in the stream into iTunes or QuickTime.

Another idea is one of those thingys that lets you broadcast from your computer on an FM band so that you can send music to your home stereo system.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 19, 2001)

I have been wanting one of those devices ever sinc I got my drivers license (4-5 years ago ) since my car has neither a tape deck not a cd player


----------



## twister (Oct 19, 2001)

I know.  My boss told me.  And i belive him. Its a home raido that runs w/ i tunes.   And you can hook it up to a network and anyone on that network can run the raido.  But he didnt know a price.

Thats it.  I believe.

Twister


----------



## FaRuvius (Oct 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LordOphidian _
> *My girlfriend had a good idea, what if its one of those new satallite radio recievers, conneced to the mac and you can pull in the stream into iTunes or QuickTime.*


That is one of the coolest suggestions I have heard in a long time.  They are releasing these for cars soon.  And it would coincide with the rumors that apple is loosing the feed it uses to find streaming mp3.

Since its a digital HUB, how about this:

1) satellite radio -> pc in any room

   The hub pulls in the Sat feed and streams it to your computer in the yard, or sends it direct to your stereo.

2) mp3/cd/internet radio in any room -> home stereo

  Have a huge party, and set up a playlist on your iMac in the back room.  iMac streams it to the hub, the hub pumps up your stereo, and throws iTunes visuals onto your tv.

3) home automation

  Similar to what x10 has, but much cooler.  you buy the x10 modules, and control them through your TV or your Mac.  The hub acts as the collector of all the frequencies.

4) watch dvd/quicktime

  Ability to stream a movie from your mac to the tv.  No wires needed. now macs will never need video out.

5) <B>RECORD TV/RADIO</B> alla TiVO style.

  The HUB records tv/dvd/radio and allows you to watch from any computer in the house.  Screw multiple TiVO's, have one unit and multiple computers.  Of course, it would do this all done with digital security to prevent the RIAA, MPAA and that hoopla.


I would be tempted to say that it has a DVD player in it too, but I think that might bring up the price a little too much.  But it would be SWEET.

Hell, I'll go balls out:

the HUB:  DVD player/ Sat Radio Reciever / Video+Music Distributor / Home Control


I know that I would want one of these things.

[edit] $ sed s/allah/alla/g [/edit]

FaRuvius


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 19, 2001)

small grammatical correction

alla = french word for "in the fashion/manner of"
allah = arabic word for god 


Admiral


----------



## cybergoober (Oct 19, 2001)

I believe it has something to do with the latest addition to our iDisks...

That's alotta mp3s (although each one has the full song plus 10/20/30/60 sec snippets)! Apple musta put them there for some reason.


----------



## allengoodman (Oct 19, 2001)

I doubt it, those MP3s were put there so people could use royalty free music for there iMovies . . . Check the official Apple site for more information on that . . .

As for my guess, I could care less Tuesday is not that far away.


----------



## simX (Oct 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *small grammatical correction
> 
> alla = french word for "in the fashion/manner of"
> ...



Sorry, but you lose the $1000 for the daily double. 

"alla" is not French.  It is Italian.  "à la" is french (that's "a la" where the first a has a accent with the top pointing to the left, the grave accent)

I hope that clears it up.


----------



## Smash (Oct 19, 2001)

Did you found some info about those mp3 into apple site?

I've looked for thos einfo to reply to a post, and i did not find anything... well i did not search long: Do not try to oprn your iDisk from the net when it's already on your desktop... crashes the finder... 
Yeah, I know it's kind of stupid to do that, I just forgot it was already there !


----------



## allengoodman (Oct 19, 2001)

www.apple.com/imovie/

Its on the right side.

. Allen Goodman


----------



## Smash (Oct 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by allengoodman _
> *www.apple.com/imovie/
> 
> Its on the right side.
> ...



Just saw...


----------



## masternew (Oct 20, 2001)

Take a look at this!!!


----------



## mightyjlr (Oct 20, 2001)

i wouldnt get my hopes up for that... if Apple made an advertisement for whatever it is they are releasing on the 23rd it would be an actual picture of the product not a rendering.... but if that is what they are releasing, im ordering my on the 23rd


----------



## adambyte (Oct 20, 2001)

*Does double take* 

Wow, it's either a really cool product, or someone did a WONDERFUL job with Photoshop. Either way, it's cool


----------



## Mac Write (Oct 20, 2001)

I have put up a poll on What do you think the new "Breakthrough" Digital device will be? on my site.

Vote!!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 20, 2001)

On the alla thing... my mistake 
Innexcusable I know 

On the iPad, Nice graphic work whoever did it,

on the device... my bets fo towards FW2, USB2, Aiport2


----------



## blb (Oct 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *on the device... my bets fo towards FW2, USB2, Aiport2 *



Nah, they combined them:  FireWireless


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 20, 2001)

Hmm is that a wireless flamethrower ?  


Admiral


----------



## simX (Oct 20, 2001)

The iPad would be cool to have!  Although, remember, getting into the PDA market is not a good thing right now, and even Apple is experiencing the economic hits that come with this slowdown (even though they had profits).  Let's not forget this.  So I don't think Apple would be releasing this -- they need something that REALLY stimulates interest (although OSX2Go would be f*#@ing awesome!!!) among Mac and non-Mac users alike.

Although, it would be hilarious if that pic was an inside picture instead of someone creating it .  It DOES look so real!!!  Especially the way they put OS X inside the display of the iPad... DAMN good graphics!


----------



## allengoodman (Oct 20, 2001)

I agree that is some impressive graphic work.

. Allen Goodman


----------



## Solaris (Oct 20, 2001)

Whatever IT is it will be usable by non mac users (get 'em hooked), but will be sooooooo much better with a mac (up that marketshare).


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 20, 2001)

Personally I dont like this design 
there are reasons of course.
1) Relative size, it looks TOO big to be a PDA.  We are talking about the newton being big, this looks bigger than the newton (OS screenshotdevice size   ratio doesnt cut it)

2) I think by now many people in the OS field have realized that you cant take the desktop OS and put it on a PDA, it just wont work.  M$ learned the hard way with its Windows CE OS.  The OS on this screenshot doesnt look nor does it feel like a PDA OS.


I think the PDA market *now* is very...uummm... set in.
If apple *did* make a PDA it would have to make one when Palm moved from its dragonball processors to StrongARM.  Lots of people have palms now and thus have software for it.  If apple made a PDA it would have to provide some sort of compatibility with contacts & dates at least and hopefully the software so people would not lose their investments (the same issue on the minds of wintel people migrating to mac).  If and when Palm migrates to StrongARM, then would be a good time because palm will be offering something new and will be going through a transition like apple did when it moved from the 68k to the PPC.  That will be a good time for an apple PDA.

Also one must factor in the PocketPC platform.  PocketPC is up and coming.  It overcame its initial hurdes (I think) and new PDA buyers go to it/will be going to it.  The window for apple to make and sell its PDA would be Before M$ gets some sort of hands up in the market, but while palm is going throught a transition.

Also, this new PDA will have to pack A LOT of punch but will have to be cheap (in comparison with the competition).  The "pack a lot of punch" I can elaborate if someone requests it.

I will now shut up and wait for your responces 

Admiral


----------



## allengoodman (Oct 20, 2001)

I highly doubt Apple will even concern itself with the PDA market in the future.

. Allen Goodman


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 20, 2001)

I'm just going to post my random theory of what it will be:

a remote PC-crasher. You know, point it at a PC, and it crashes. I'd buy one. Heck, I'd buy ten of them.

Only thing is, there's probably something illegal about it.


----------



## bryce385 (Oct 21, 2001)

Okay let me just say this:
I'm an Apple Loyalist (11 apples living in my house and hopefully will have a new member when the G5's come out).  Thus my opinion will be kinda swayed.

A new PDA? YES YES YES I HOPE HOPE HOPE.  Okay, I may not get the whole business aspect of PDA's cuz I'm in high school with a Palm Vx.  But Apple releasing something with the creativity of Mac OS X and the originality of Mac (Ha Windows eat that), would be rocking'.  If Apple releases one that is color, as thin as a palm Vx, and a good assortment of software with it (photo album, calendar, mail, ext. keyboard, memo pad) Then I will be slapping down whatever amount it is! (I figure it would be better than waiting for the second gen. m505)

MP3 player? unlikely.  - why do I say this? Because everyone makes them!!!! Apple needs to think of something creative - like an mp3 player where you create the playlist from the computer which taps into a satellite data base. so you never have to buy more memory.  That would be the day.  oh well - we'll see tuesday


----------



## twister (Oct 21, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Red Phoenix _
> *I'm just going to post my random theory of what it will be:
> 
> a remote PC-crasher. You know, point it at a PC, and it crashes. I'd buy one. Heck, I'd buy ten of them.
> ...




Cool. This would be to much fun at work.

Twister


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 21, 2001)

PC crasher would be Phun 
I will just crash the PCs, have PHun watching people pull their hair out of their scalp, come in,  save teh day, make some extra $$$ lol


----------



## mightyjlr (Oct 21, 2001)

to be a little serious here... it will be a "handheld digital audio device", it will not be a pda, a new cube, an updated newton, or anything but a "handheld digital audio device".  We can end the specualtion... wait till the 23rd and this is what we'll see.  Who knows what KIND of digital audio device it will be is anyones guess however...


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 21, 2001)

Maybe it's a digital audio device that crashes PCs? I'd buy one. Heck, I'd buy twenty.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 21, 2001)

Lets buy 1000 for a group discount and distrubute them amongst macosx.com 


Admiral


----------



## twister (Oct 21, 2001)

Whoo Hoooo Crashing PC's will be fun. 

But the digital device (as i've stated before) is a raido that works with i tunes so it can play mp3s.  It will also be networkable (firewire) so that any mac on the network can controll the raido from any mac.  It'll be spiffy.  I just hope its not to spendy.

Twister


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 21, 2001)

naaaaahhh
Steve will be considerate


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 21, 2001)

Considerate except towards PCs, remember.


----------



## ThE OutsiDer (Oct 21, 2001)

Just imagine it was a "PIPPIN 2" that used rthe Gekko IBM cpu and was fully compatible with Nintendo's GAMECUBE games library.

So in essence PIPPIN 2 is a GAMECUBE clone made by Apple.

"I'd buy that for a dollar"!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 22, 2001)

hey what ever happened to the pippin ?
were any games made for it ?


----------



## spike (Oct 22, 2001)

Nah, can't be Pippin.

That wasnt conceived during Jobs' era.

And Stevie boy doesnt like anything he didnt have a hand in creating!


I reckon a device with a combo drive, a huge HD and a copy of iTunes and iDVD or ability to play DVD would be cool. Designed to be connected to a TV and a Hi-Fi. And at a really low price.

But thats not difficult to conceive of so Im hoping for something better. 

These are also half the reasons Apple are giving to buy a Mac!

If you can get all these things seperate from a Mac you lose some of the competitive advantage. At least from a Marketing point of view.

spike.


----------



## ThE OutsiDer (Oct 22, 2001)

If it can play emulation on the run when im in the train, put me down for 2.
I don't want some mp3 player, who cares, RIO has a great player, I want to play megadrive emu's on the train!

I hope it uses a stripped down version of osx.


----------



## Lazarus18 (Oct 22, 2001)

I've got a great PC crasher... it's called Microsoft software. Granted it lacks the convenience of point and click, but requires some inside work. The way it works is this... I give said software to "friend" and get them to install it. I sit back and watch the fun. The more they install the more it happens! Oh the joy! And they never seem to catch on! It gets better because people I don't even know who write "viruses" and "worms" also like to play this game! Wheeee!!!

-Rob


----------



## Jasoco (Oct 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by spike _
> *And Stevie boy doesnt like anything he didnt have a hand in creating!*



Hence the reason Mac OS X Beta looked more like NeXT OS and less like the Mac OS. Remember, he left when it was still System 6. So all the features Apple and the Mac OS collected since then had "disappeared" in the OS X Beta. Only now is he getting the idea that we Mac users like the stuff that Apple released while he wasn't there.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 22, 2001)

Steve didnt really leave 
He was kicked out (damn ingrates! )


----------

